# T-55 Enigma



## modelmakerz (Dec 11, 2011)

I did the enigma using a verlinden conversion and as luck would have it Murphys law kicked in and now there is a full plastic kit of the enigma coming soon.
I still like mine because it was fun and doing the extra stuff like conversions makes it more interesting.




























I used all modelmakers paints and pigments and hand painted the chipping effect with metalizers


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great paintjob, especially the worn metal effects on all the edges. What army is this - Soviet, Syrian, Egyptian etc?


----------



## modelmakerz (Dec 11, 2011)

thank you . It is Iraqi army.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice conversion and one of the more interesting T-55 variants. A couple of comments though: you might want to reposition the Infra Red search light to its proper location, linked to the main gun tube 

http://www.cybermodeler.net/armor/t-55/images/t-55-08.jpg

The Engimas were also built on tanks with the raised loader's hatch and MG mounting

http://data.primeportal.net/tanks/adam_vukich/t-55_enigma/T-55_Enigma_09.jpg


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great conversion on the tank. :thumbsup: Keep posting the pics, enjoy learning techniques for tank detailing. ..RL


----------

